# Catch oil can TT mk3 2.0 tfsi



## Zeus76 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello everibody...
I'm thinking to add an catch oil can, but first I'd like to read your experience..
Otherwise I dont Know witch kind of model I have to order, below a picture of my vapor oil system..

Thank you for your help!
















Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Just curious.
Why?
Surely if it needed one it would already have it.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

KevC said:


> Just curious.
> Why?
> Surely if it needed one it would already have it.


Not true. All turbo cars can benefit from a correctly set up catch can. From the factory cars use vacuum from the intake before the turbo to vent the valve cover. This will draw oil into the turbo, through the charge pipes and into the intercooler, which will lower the efficiency of the intercooler. They do it this way because of law regulations. An ideal catch can vents the valve cover into a catch can which vents the gases to atmosphere, while keeping the oil inside the can.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

GTROMG said:


> KevC said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious.
> ...


Every car can use an oil catch can.
If you're planning to keep the car for a long time it's a good thing to upgrade.
Keeps the internals clean!


----------



## Zeus76 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes, this is the main reason, keep the engine clear...but I don't know the right kit I've to order...
Take a look on the web what you can find in the catch can during the cold season...
With the direct iniction many time 


Omychron said:


> GTROMG said:
> 
> 
> > KevC said:
> ...


Yes, this is the main reason, keep the engine clear...but I don't know the right kit I've to order...
Take a look on the web what you can find in the catch can during the cold season...
With the direct injection many times we can find carbon deposits, dangerous especially near the valves, more oil consumption is one of the first rusult.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Don't know if OP went through with the upgrade?

Nice step by step video of the install on a mk7 GTI. Same engine AFAIK.






Looks like it's a little fiddly getting the catch can lines under the coils and coolant line, but doesn't seem too hard of an install.


----------



## Zeus76 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi, I finally ordered this one....good price, only 280usd shipped...easy to install and uninstall when you have an inspection...

Take a look!

http://www.burgertuning.com/VW_Mk7_oil_catch_can.html

I'll post some photo...


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

For anyone considering one - with the current 20% discount on ebay, these are now £223 inc vat and delivery from the UK distributor.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMS-VW-Turbo ... 2749.l2649

Ebay code PNY2018 valid until 6pm tonight.


----------



## dchui (Nov 28, 2016)

I think some versions of the 2.0 petrol engines come with 8 injectors (called MPI?), 4 of those basically do port injection. If I'm not mistaken, that would help to keep the intake valves clean like normal port injection engines.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Before:









After:


----------

